# Quarterback



## joanamcbarata

Olá,

O termo "quarterback" (futebol americano) tem alguma tradução para português? Parece-me que o termo inglês é bastante utilizado entre nós, mas gostava de saber se há uma palavra em português .

Imagino que seja bem possível que não haja uma tradução, visto que o futebol americano não é propriamente popular entre nós 

Pelo que me explicaram é o organizador de jogo (seria o equivalente ao número 10 do futebol, nesse sentido). De qualquer forma não sei se "organizador de jogo" resume toda a ideia da função do quarterback.  Pelo que me explicaram, no futebol americano há uma distinção muito clara entre os elementos defensivos e atacantes, e o quarterback pertence ao ataque - talvez organizador ofensivo?

Obrigada.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá, Joanamcbarata,

No futebol americano, o _quarterback_ é o zagueiro.

ML


----------



## joanamcbarata

Mas o zagueiro não é um defesa?? (Ainda bem que está ali a discussão sobre termos de futebol )


----------



## Vanda

Joaninha, além do gostoso tópico sobre termos do futebol lá e cá,  aqui você tem uma lista de termos no inglês e no português (catei lá nos nossos recursos).

Xiiii, agora que notei que você se refere ao futebol americano!


----------



## Que trem doido

Não sei se há uma boa tradução para quarterback.  Eu também tenho visto zagueiro.  

O nome vem da posição do jogador entre outros jogadores ofensivos.  Existe quarterback, fullback, half-back, slot back e running back.  Todos estes jogadores se encontram no lado ofensivo, mas existe "backs" no lado defensivo também.

O quarterback tem o papel de líder da equipe ofensiva, "calling the plays."

Será que o zagueiro tem um papel semelhante, como líder da equipe no campo???


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Joana,

O _quarterback_ joga na equipe ofensiva do time (da qual geralmente é líder). A tradução em português é zagueiro.

NL


----------



## Vanda

Agora que li com cuidado, vi que você se refere ao futebol americano. Neste artigo da wikipedia, eles  não traduziram o termo:_
Quarterback_: o cérebro do time, responsável pela organização das jogadas ofensivas, é ele quem faz os passes.
E lançando o termo no _google_, as páginas, brasileiras pelo menos, também não o traduzem. De acordo com as explicações dadas acima, corresponde ao nosso capitão do time, como o Dunga já foi no nosso futebol.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

No futebol (o nosso, bem entendido), há um termo já em desuso que parece tradução literal de _quarterback_. Falo do "*quarto zagueiro*", que nada mais é do que o zagueiro que joga mais pela esquerda, cujo companheiro de zaga é o "zagueiro central", que joga mais pela direita (para citar exemplos das famosas seleções brasileiras de 58, 62 e 70: Belini, Mauro e Brito eram zagueiros centrais; Orlando, Zózimo e Piazza eram quartos zagueiros). As comparações acabam aqui. Do ponto de vista tático, não existe qualquer semelhança - nem remotamente - entre o quarto zagueiro do nosso futebol e o _quarterback_ do futebol americano.


----------



## Frajola

Jornais de grande circulação em SP, ao que me consta, não traduzem o termo. O site globoesporte.com também não o faz. Nem mesmo usa itálico.

Isso se explica pelo fato de, em geral, o público a que se destina este tipo de texto já sabe do que se trata um quarterback, uma vez que futebol americano não atrai atenção do grande público no Brasil.

Uma coisa é certa: quarterback *não* é zagueiro. Tanto pelo que ele faz, as Crazy Train has aptly pointed out, quanto pelo o que ele representa. O quarterback é em geral a estrela, o cara que tem habilidade, o centro das atenções. 

Por exemplo, o lendário Joe Montana (man, could he play!!) representa para o futebol americano mais ou menos o que Pelé representa para o soccer (em minha opinião ele foi, sim, o Pelé de lá). E o Sr. Montana ficou de fato famoso como _quarterback_ nos 49ers!


----------



## joanamcbarata

Muito obrigada a todos. 

Acho que num contexto desportivo especializado não haveria problema em usar o termo original, porque as pessoas em princípio sabem do que se está a falar.

O meu problema é que estou a traduzir uma série de tv para adolescentes, onde o público alvo provavelmente não faz ideia do que é um quarterback (o futebol americano não é lá muito popular em Portugal, principalmente em adolescentes do sexo feminino).

Já vi traduzido, em outras séries televisivas que se passam em escolas, como "capitão". É uma solução (única e exclusivamente neste contexto, claro), porque dá a ideia do líder da equipa (penso que corresponde ao papel do quarterback, independentemente de ele ser ou não capitão de equipa).
Embora capte o espírito da coisa - o quarterback é o miúdo giro e popular com quem todas as miúdas querem andar - , perde-se um pouco a verdade desportiva.

O que acham? Gostava de ouvir a opinião de portugueses. (Não estou a menosprezar as vossas, que agradeço muito, claro )


----------



## MOC

Chame-lhe a "estrela da equipa" ou algo semelhante. Percebo a sua preocupação porque chamar-lhe qualquer outro nome em Portugal nesse contexto de filme para adolescentes dificilmente resultaria. Chamando estrela, faz sentido para o contexto que quer que seja entendido, e assim como assim é assim que o "quarterback" é visto nos USA de igual forma.

Mas afinal, "estrela" é so outra forma de evasão, como o é "capitão". Não é uma opção perfeita. Longe disso.


----------



## qualquercoisa

O termo "passador" também é muito utilizado, sobretudo pelo espanhol.
Isto porque é reservado ao Quarterback o direito de passar a bola para frente, salvo em raras excepções.
Segundo a regras do jogo só podes passar a bola para a frente uma única vez e na zona atrás da linha de scrimmage, ou zona neutral.


----------



## Outsider

joanamcbarata said:


> O meu problema é que estou a traduzir uma série de tv para adolescentes, onde o público alvo provavelmente não faz ideia do que é um quarterback (o futebol americano não é lá muito popular em Portugal, principalmente em adolescentes do sexo feminino).
> 
> Já vi traduzido, em outras séries televisivas que se passam em escolas, como "capitão". É uma solução (única e exclusivamente neste contexto, claro), porque dá a ideia do líder da equipa (penso que corresponde ao papel do quarterback, independentemente de ele ser ou não capitão de equipa).
> Embora capte o espírito da coisa - o quarterback é o miúdo giro e popular com quem todas as miúdas querem andar - , perde-se um pouco a verdade desportiva.
> 
> O que acham? Gostava de ouvir a opinião de portugueses. (Não estou a menosprezar as vossas, que agradeço muito, claro )


Seria a minha sugestão também: "o capitão da equipa de futebol" dá uma ideia suficientemente clara daquilo de que se fala. Não é perfeitamente exacto, talvez, mas no contexto da tradução também não me parece que seja preciso mais.

Outra ideia: parece-me que o futebol americano tem semelhanças com o _rugby_, um jogo com alguns praticantes no nosso país. Podia perguntar a alguém que entenda de _rugby_ se têm um termo equivalente a _quarterback_.


----------



## qualquercoisa

Eu jogo Fut. Americano cá em portugal, mas recorremos sempre ao termo americano (QuarterBack).
Outra coisa: capitão seria errado até porque existem dois, um para a defesa e outro para o ataque, o caso do QB.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, nunca imaginei que se jogasse futebol americano em Portugal! 
Obrigado pela informação.


----------



## boris_miller

Oi, pessoal. Realmente existe essa confusão a respeito do Quarterback na hora de se traduzir o termo. Já vi muita gente traduzindo para "zagueiro" ou "quarto zagueiro", mas essa tradução é equivocada. No Brasil, a tradução padrão para Quarterback é *armador*, e é assim que eles são chamados nas transmissões esportivas, quando o narrador não diz Quarterback mesmo, o que também é muito comum.
Faço abaixo uma lista de termos que podem ser usados para traduzir algumas posições do futebol americano.

Quarterback - Armador
Running Back ou Half Back ou Full Back - Corredor
Wide Receiver - Recebedor
Kicker - Chutador
Punter - (não é o mesmo que Kicker, mas ainda não achei uma expressão diferencial, então pode valer chutador também)
Cornerback - Lateral ou Defensor das laterais
Linebacker - Defensor, Zagueiro ou Defensor de frente
Strong Safety ou Free Safety - Líbero ou Defensor de cobertura  
Center, Offensive Guard e Offensive Tackle - Bloqueadores ofensivos
 Center - Bloqueador ofensivo central
Offensive Guard - Bloqueador ofensivo intermediário
Offensive Tackle - Bloqueador ofensivo lateral
Defensive Tackle - Bloqueador defensivo central, Defensor maior ou Bloqueador defensivo interno
Defensive End - Bloqueador defensivo lateral ou Bloqueador defensivo externo
Tight End - (vi "Ponta de Linha" mas vou procurar uma tradução melhor)


----------



## Guigo

boris_miller said:


> Oi, pessoal. Realmente existe essa confusão a respeito do Quarterback na hora de se traduzir o termo. Já vi muita gente traduzindo para "zagueiro" ou "quarto zagueiro", mas essa tradução é equivocada. No Brasil, a tradução padrão para Quarterback é *armador*, e é assim que eles são chamados nas transmissões esportivas, quando o narrador não diz Quarterback mesmo, o que também é muito comum.
> Faço abaixo uma lista de termos que podem ser usados para traduzir algumas posições do futebol americano.
> 
> Quarterback - Armador
> Running Back ou Half Back ou Full Back - Corredor
> Wide Receiver - Recebedor
> Kicker - Chutador
> Punter - (não é o mesmo que Kicker, mas ainda não achei uma expressão diferencial, então pode valer chutador também)
> Cornerback - Lateral ou Defensor das laterais
> Linebacker - Defensor, Zagueiro ou Defensor de frente
> Strong Safety ou Free Safety - Líbero ou Defensor de cobertura
> Center, Offensive Guard e Offensive Tackle - Bloqueadores ofensivos
> Center - Bloqueador ofensivo central
> Offensive Guard - Bloqueador ofensivo intermediário
> Offensive Tackle - Bloqueador ofensivo lateral
> Defensive Tackle - Bloqueador defensivo central ou Defensor maior
> Defensive End - Bloqueador defensivo lateral
> Tight End - (vi "Ponta de Linha" mas vou procurar uma tradução melhor)



Puxa, 5 anos de discussão para se chegar àquilo que parecia óbvio: *armador*.

O nome _quarterback_ é usado por razões históricas; se eles mesmos, lá nos EUA, fossem atualizar, ele deveria ser o _playmaker_ (como no basquetebol).


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá, Boris

Maravilha! Já foi para o meu dicionário pessoal.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

boris_miller said:


> Oi, pessoal. Realmente existe essa confusão a respeito do Quarterback na hora de se traduzir o termo. Já vi muita gente traduzindo para "zagueiro" ou "quarto zagueiro", mas essa tradução é equivocada. No Brasil, a tradução padrão para Quarterback é *armador*, e é assim que eles são chamados nas transmissões esportivas, quando o narrador não diz Quarterback mesmo, o que também é muito comum.
> Faço abaixo uma lista de termos que podem ser usados para traduzir algumas posições do futebol americano...tradução melhor)



Uau, Boris! Arrasou!!! Obrigada!


----------



## Guigo

Acrescentando, eu traduziria _punter _como chutador e _kicker_ como cobrador ou batedor (como o especialista nos pênaltis do _association_).


----------



## boris_miller

Convencionalmente, o Kicker é chamado de chutador, pelo menos no Brasil. A controvérsia existe em relação ao punter. Eu estava pensando se esse poderia ser chamado de chutador defensivo e o outro de chutador ofensivo ou chutador simplesmente. Se apenas um dos dois pode ser chamado de chutador, convencionalmente essa denominação é dada ao kicker.

No popular, o punter é um "isolador" ou "espanador", mas claro que essas expressões não poderiam ser aplicadas em uma tradução séria do termo.

Não que eu não ache a idéia de chamar o kicker de cobrador interessante (ela é precisa), mas bate de frente com uma convenção já estabelecida na cena esportiva. A verdade é que os dois são chutadores, mas geralmente quando, numa tradução, alguém se refere ao chutador, está falando do kicker.


----------

